# Cheap-o china bow review (Sinoart Lion)



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

Snagged a cheap china bow off amazon for under $130 bucks. Wanted to try the recurve thing without spending a ton of money on something I might not like. There wasn't a review or hardly any information on the internet about it so I did a basic review. Fire away fellas.


----------



## danreid27 (Dec 30, 2018)

Looks like you got yourself a fun shooter & a real bargain right there. :thumbs_up


----------



## z-VooD-z (Nov 3, 2018)

Thanks for posting a review - been looking at this same bow


----------



## WoolyWelsh (Sep 9, 2006)

Dacron string or the fasty-fibre?
How's the string alignment with medial plane of limbs/riser?
And how much past-centre cut?


----------



## blitwin (Nov 15, 2019)

I just bought one of these after watching this review. Very informative, thanks a ton! This is my first bow, and I bought a 40# draw weight. My friends I shoot with tried to act like this would be too much of a jump up from their 26# trainer, but after a couple of sessions and a few tweaks, I'm nailing bullseyes and shooting a nice group. Having said that I was a hot mess for the first few days of shooting. It's all about trusting yourself to learn and adjust. Very fast, powerfull, and accurate even at longer ranges. I like this bow so much, I'd love to track town a real Hoyt Gamemaster II.

Some things I would recommend - twist your string more than they recommend until you achieve an 8" brace height. Replace the junk rest that comes with this bow with a bear stick-on rest or something even better, and get a stabilizer. the 8" or 11' SAS stab did a lot to reduce hand shock torque and noise. Also beaver balls and limb savers go a long way to quieting this thing down.


----------



## digikuo2 (Oct 5, 2018)

Looks fun to shoot, I'll put it in my watch list.


----------



## hcorrigall (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice shooter.


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

Great review!

There a lot of good shooting, cheaper alternatives out there nowadays for guys to try!

Bisch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Appalachia (Nov 23, 2009)

Just heard about these bows last night, sounds interesting, may have to try one.

Mite I ask what your draw length is ?? ( I know trad bows are measured at ?? pounds at 28" but it looks you have some longer arms and Im just curious, thanx.


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

Appalachia said:


> Just heard about these bows last night, sounds interesting, may have to try one.
> 
> Mite I ask what your draw length is ?? ( I know trad bows are measured at ?? pounds at 28" but it looks you have some longer arms and Im just curious, thanx.


I shoot 30 inches on a compound


----------



## deadwooddan (Nov 27, 2019)

This might be what I'm looking for! Wanting to find out if Trad. Archery is for me and not wanting to spend alot up front to educate myself. Thanks for the video and posting!


----------



## Dartwick (Oct 28, 2019)

Is that a reflex riser?

If it is it probably isnt the ideal bow for new shooters.


----------



## evil ed (Mar 27, 2015)

Riser looks a little bit like the Hoyt Gamemaster 2 or like the Martin Panther(Diablo).
Interesting.


----------



## deadwooddan (Nov 27, 2019)

Dartwick said:


> Is that a reflex riser?
> 
> If it is it probably isnt the ideal bow for new shooters.


Could someone explain what a "reflex" riser is and possible what others are available? Still learning the Trad. Language


----------



## cwegga (Apr 10, 2018)

Reflex means that the limbs attach in front of the grip. Deflex means that they attach behind the grip.


----------



## Omerkx (Jul 10, 2020)

Just ordered one, your review made the whole difference, thanks


----------



## Toxalot (Nov 17, 2019)

I have a Junxing (jun-sing) made in China that is a more conventional design metal riser. It's flatout awesome at 58" AMO and a low stretch string. Less than $100.00. I think the same bow sells under the name Toparcher or Toparchery.


----------



## Zeroofshaolin (Jul 19, 2020)

I noticed on your youtube channel you recently picked up the Martin Panther Bow. Can you tell me if it was a huge step up from the Sinoart or if they shoot about the same?


----------



## Uglykidjoe (Jul 3, 2020)

thats a great bow!
I bought an October Mountain Smokey Mountain Hunter from Eders for a whopping $95
Its a rebranded Samick Sage,and is a GREAT shooter.
Academy wants almost $300 smh...and I paid $95.
Your bow and mine proves we don't need to drop a grand to have a great bow.
Is that an ILF riser?


----------



## ember (Jul 23, 2004)

Good shooting, looks like a good bow for the money, too bad it is made by the Chinese Communist party.


----------



## SBK (Jul 12, 2020)

Thank you for the review. Very good to know.


----------



## Toxalot (Nov 17, 2019)

It's made by Chinese workers, not a political party. The Chinese people are just people that live under a political entity and they are no different then you or me. Time to get over prejudice. By the way, they likely are made on the same street as your beloved smart phone.


----------

